# fullrange + midbass, any out there?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I am looking for pictures, plans, diagrams, whatever.. of any full range drivers like maybe Open Baffle plus mid bass set up (maybe a tl loaded mid). The one that comes to mind that I can't seem to find is an fr125s OB on the top half plus an SDX7 that has a pvc elbow mounted to back of the woofer, then leading into a sealed box.

Is there anything out there like this.

I was thinking it would be cool to run a small fostex OB plus a tl loaded mid bass, then get an active x-over, sonic t-amp for the fostex and run the mids off a pro audio amp.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

doh.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=115835&highlight=fr125

Is anyone else into this kind of thing, or no anything similar with good results?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Might be what you are looking for.


http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Pluto/intro.htm

Fullrange and midbass in an unconventional alignment.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

seagrasser said:


> Might be what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Pluto/intro.htm
> ...


VERY cool design...Makes me want to try something like that.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

You can do some cool things OB with really good results. But it won't be the orions. 

My last design took me almost a year and came out phenominal (imo ), but still wasn't the orions. 

OB really requires a decent sized room to work effectly and you must have a good distance from any wall, with plenty of dsp available. My last two Ob designs used a heavy dose of dsp and custom designed passives to help me overcome phase issues. 

total phase response is one of the magic keys to OB, and if you aren't careful, you will create some terrible nulls throughout the midrange. 

Read up on LR's site about polar response as well..


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

A general rule of thumb with speakers is to maintain a similar dispersion pattern throughout the frequency response. If thee FR15 is working as a dipole, it will be creating a figure-eight pattern of dispersion, while the TL-loaded woofer will be a monopole - not a good combination.

Instead, I would run the whole thing OB and cross it over to a sealed or ported sub below 70hz (where dispersion is less of an issue), or get your bass from heavily-EQd 15" PA woofers. Or perhaps put the mid-tweeter in a heavily-braced box and the woofer in a TL. 

Or just build the Plutos - though, if you do, get bigger power transformers than Linkwitz recommends. 200VA per two channels is a minimum.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What about an OB midrange with a boxed midbass, drop them with PR or AP membranes and should be plenty with 10's or 12.

As mentioned earlier i'd love to implement some OB midranges down to 300hz or so to keep back wave distance to back wall a minimum for enough dispersion. NEO 3 PDR up top unbacked, low distortion and very spacious, low end a sealed 12, ala Aura NS series.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I found this interesting...

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=127767


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

seagrasser said:


> Might be what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Pluto/intro.htm
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm usually never negative but that is the UGLIEST speaker I have EVER seen. I just threw up in my mouth a lil bit..

Interesting idea tho and would like to hear it.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

amapro704 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm usually never negative but that is the UGLIEST speaker I have EVER seen. I just threw up in my mouth a lil bit..
> 
> Interesting idea tho and would like to hear it.


You should check out some of the examples in the gallery. Some have modified the cabinet appearance slightly (for the better), though the changes _may_ have had some negative effects acoustically.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Ds 21 runs Peerless 8's and Aura whispers. 

When the ca21re's were out I ran those in my doors and HiVi a2s in both the kickpanels and apillars - THis combination had some good strengths, but a few weaknesses. Now these 4 drivers are in my daughters room as her main system. Better drivers could overcome many of the weaknesses, but not all. 

The setup idea still intrigues me. The biggest problem is low sensitivity. I can deal with the lack of high end. 

My review of my setup is in the reviews section. Let us know what you do.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Ds 21 runs Peerless 8's and Aura whispers.


Though I also have the Peerless 2" widebanders still to try, and I also bought a set of the little KEF eggs, and I'm thinking about going three.1 with them (3" Uni-Qs in the a-pillars, SLS8 in the doors, an LAT500 in a bandpass enclosure in each "tunnel" for bass augmentation with the top down.)

I wouldn't run a system like that at home, though. While the lack of top octave in a moving car is not a big deal, IMO, narrow top octave directivity at home would drive me batty. I like sweet zones, not sweet spots. So for me it's large coaxes or waveguide-loaded tweeters matched to the directivity of the woofer at the top of its passband only at home. With multiple subs.
The setup idea still intrigues me. The biggest problem is low sensitivity. I can deal with the lack of high end.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

The fostex f85k and some peerless sls 8s or some sdx7s would be dead sexy. I just need to see some more results.


----------

